# You are safe here.



## joe94117

Hi,
I would like to translate the sentence "You are safe" to Tagalog. I currently have this version "Ligtas ka dito" but it seems that it is the formal form to say it. I would like the familiar form that people would use with their friends and close family members. Could anyone help?

Thanks in advance.

J.


----------



## DotterKat

More context is needed to define the threat the person is facing. If there is potential for great physical harm and the person has taken refuge with you and you wish to assure this person using colloquial speech, you might say something like:

_Wag kang matakot, okey ka lang dito_.  (For contrast, a more formal way of expressing this would be: _Huwag kang mabahala, ligtas ka dito._)

If you are merely reassuring a worrisome person that things will turn out fine, that is, there is no immediate physical danger you might simply say:

_Okey ka lang!_


----------



## joe94117

Hi DotterKat,
Thanks for your feedback. Here is the context: our organization is currently designing a poster which is intended to make sexually and gender nonconforming refugees and asylum seekers feel more comfortable discussing their issues and stories. On this poster, the sentence "You are safe here" is translated in many languages. Each sentence should be short and should use the familiar form. What would be the best way to day it in tagalog? Would "_okey ka lang dito"_or _"Ligtas ka dito" _work in this context? I don't think will will need to add "Don't be afraid" or "Don't worry" in the translation.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## DotterKat

In that case, the most direct text is the most desirable since you have to make room for other languages and probably a picture of a reassuring face. The one you suggested, "*Ligtas ka dito*", is the best choice -- it does not really skew as formal to the same degree that "_Okey ka lang dito_" skews informal. It would also be congruent to the translations in the other languages. In fact, since Taglish is such in common usage, you could also use "_Safe ka dito_," though that would not be my first choice.

So, I think _Ligtas ka dito_ is most appropriate for your poster. Reserve the truly colloquial forms such as _'w__ag kang matakot_,_ okey ka lang dito_,_ sa atin-atin lang ito_, etc. to build rapport in actual spoken conversation.


----------



## joe94117

Thanks DotterKat, for being responsive and give helpful explanation!
Cheers,
Joe


----------



## françanglish

Ligtas ka dito fait du sens. Mais, soyez avisé qu'on peut dire Ligtas ka rito aussi car si un mot commence par la lettre D et ce mot suit une voyelle, on souvent remplace la D par la lettre R. Mais cette regle n'est pas toujours strictement appliquée.


----------



## latchiloya

françanglish said:


> Ligtas ka dito fait du sens. Mais, soyez avisé qu'on peut dire Ligtas ka rito aussi car si un mot commence par la lettre D et ce mot suit une voyelle, on souvent remplace la D par la lettre R. Mais cette regle n'est pas toujours strictement appliquée.



factual. "Liaison" is the word for that.^^


----------



## mataripis

Wag kang mabahala/ mag alala. Ligtas ka dito.


----------



## DotterKat

Originally Posted by *françanglish*
Ligtas ka dito fait du sens. Mais, soyez avisé qu'on peut dire Ligtas ka rito aussi car si un mot commence par la lettre D et ce mot suit une voyelle, on souvent remplace la D par la lettre R. Mais cette regle n'est pas toujours strictement appliquée.



latchiloya said:


> factual. "Liaison" is the word for that.^^



This is not a liaison, it is merely a letter change. An orthographic or phonetic liaison, as frequently seen in French has no true equivalent in Tagalog of which I am aware. Written and spoken Tagalog has plenty of elisions (tayo ay = tayo'y, sila ay = sila'y, etc.) but no liaison in the sense of vowel suppression at the end of a word.
It could be that you were thinking of the mellifluous speech of a _makata_ orating or reciting a poem, but even in that case it is simply mellifluous speech and not liaisons that one hears (and usually plenty of elisions, by the way).


----------



## epistolario

In my humble opinion, "Ligtas ka rito" sounds better if that is the translation that you want to use.


----------



## latchiloya

DotterKat said:


> Originally Posted by *françanglish*
> Ligtas ka dito fait du sens. Mais, soyez avisé qu'on peut dire Ligtas ka rito aussi car si un mot commence par la lettre D et ce mot suit une voyelle, on souvent remplace la D par la lettre R. Mais cette regle n'est pas toujours strictement appliquée.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a liaison, it is merely a letter change. An orthographic or phonetic liaison, as frequently seen in French has no true equivalent in Tagalog of which I am aware. Written and spoken Tagalog has plenty of elisions (tayo ay = tayo'y, sila ay = sila'y, etc.) but no liaison in the sense of vowel suppression at the end of a word.
> It could be that you were thinking of the mellifluous speech of a _makata_ orating or reciting a poem, but even in that case it is simply mellifluous speech and not liaisons that one hears (and usually plenty of elisions, by the way).



My apology. Liaison should not be a word, nor factual ^^
.


latchiloya said:


> factual. "Liaison" is the word for that.^^



I miss to verify things before posting. .what I meant is, if not "euphony", it certainly is  "*assimilation*". It is a phonological change or process by which a sound(of a morpheme or a letter) becomes more alike to another or nearest sound

hope that is justified.^^


----------

